# How Much Would You Charge For O-n-e Screen Printed Shirt?



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

HELLO FRIENDS!

I HAVE A SMALL SHOP AND HAVE ALOT OF CUSTOMERS THAT WALK IN WANTING ONLY O-N-E (1) SCREEN PRINTED SHIRT.

HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR A SIMPLE ONE COLOR SHIRT 
WITH THE WORDS

"I LOVE SHOPPING"

CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME A REASONABLE PRICE THAT I CAN OFFER TO MY CUSTOMERS THAT WALK IN ONLY WANTING 1 PEICE-

THANKS
*KILLER*


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Use vinyl. I think that would be alot easier than screenprinting 1 shirt and the colours are great from JOTO. If you really want to screen print 1 shirt you may want to use stencilpro. It is still not that cost effective to do though I think.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

sg613 said:


> Use vinyl. I think that would be alot easier than screenprinting 1 shirt and the colours are great from JOTO. If you really want to screen print 1 shirt you may want to use stencilpro. It is still not that cost effective to do though I think.


 
THANK YOU BUT VINYL IS NOT AN OPTION, THE CUSTOMER ONLY WANTS HER SHIRT SCREEN PRINTED.

JUST HOPING I COULD OFFER HER A RESONABLE PRICE,
ANY IDEAS?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd probably charge $50 or so and wouldn't print it until the dryer was warmed up from another job.


----------



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

i was talking to a guy the other day at the local supply house. he said for 1 or 2 shirts that must be screen printed he uses intermediate vinyl instead of coating & exposing the screen. that seems it would be cost & time effective. i haven't tried it, but it's definately on my list of "Things to Try"

i would charge at least $25 -$35


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I charge $45 for one single shirt if I think It's going to be anything tricky.
Recently I did 3 one-off's for a guy who also asked for a quote on 200 hoodies. His designs would be quick and easy for the shirts, so I did 2 different shirts, white ink on black shirts that I provided in a standard size, for $30 each, and I did a yellow on blue AA shirt that he provided for $25.
I really don't like doing one-off's, so that's why I usually quote $45. It's fairly arbitrary and it usually kills the interest, which is ok by me.


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

ok so i'm new at this but what's intermediate vinyl? that's all i do is vinyl (for now) but geesh.. i feel a bit ignorant..hehe...


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

thks alll who gave info....... i will try to get 50.00 bucks.......


----------



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

rmsigns said:


> ok so i'm new at this but what's intermediate vinyl? that's all i do is vinyl (for now) but geesh.. i feel a bit ignorant..hehe...


 

some call it calendered vinyl. just a lower grade vinyl.
most vinyl manufactures make cast(high performance) & calendered(intermediate)

intermediate is used mostly for temp signs & cost a lot less then other vinyls.


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

dang i just screened a logo 10"x 2.5" 1 color on 10 wht AAA shirts for $60.00 was that to cheap?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

flattop said:


> dang i just screened a logo 10"x 2.5" 1 color on 10 wht AAA shirts for $60.00 was that to cheap?


I would have charged $100, if I were providing the shirts ($9 per shirt, $10 to set up the screen). If someone wanted 10 shirts printed that they provided, then I'd charge $4 per print, $10 to set up the screen still.


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

brent said:


> I would have charged $100, if I were providing the shirts ($9 per shirt, $10 to set up the screen). If someone wanted 10 shirts printed that they provided, then I'd charge $4 per print, $10 to set up the screen still.


thanks that was my next ? what to charge per print when they supply the T. now i know why he was so happy.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

flattop said:


> thanks that was my next ? what to charge per print when they supply the T. now i know why he was so happy.


I knock $3 off per shirt if they supply the shirts. Most of the time, they are paying more than that for the shirts, so I end up supplying them anyway. They seem to think we are making all our money on the shirt itself and that they can get their own shirts printed for $1.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I would not do a single shirt for less than $50. You have to go to all the trouble of making the screen, and then you have to setup the press, and then you have to clean the ink out of the screen. That's a lot of trouble for 1 shirt.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

flattop said:


> dang i just screened a logo 10"x 2.5" 1 color on 10 wht AAA shirts for $60.00 was that to cheap?


That sounds pretty cheap. I would charge about $9 per shirt for that small of a quantity.


----------



## UptownGraphics (Dec 17, 2007)

I've heard of people putting vinyl on a screen to do a quick job and I may try it. This would make it a lot easier for quick 1 or 2 shirt jobs.


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

UptownGraphics said:


> I've heard of people putting vinyl on a screen to do a quick job and I may try it. This would make it a lot easier for quick 1 or 2 shirt jobs.


Yeah it does work. It's tough to do any real detailed stuff.
Just make sure and cut it "backwards" and apply it to the underside of the screen, or you'll rip it all off on your first print stroke. LOL

As for price....tough to say. If their a friend, you'll more then likely end up cutting them a deal....but they should still get charged what you would typically charge for a screen charge + a bit more for your time. At least that's what I would think.
Pricing is still my weakest area though. LOL

Don


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

ChipShank said:


> Yeah it does work. It's tough to do any real detailed stuff.
> Just make sure and cut it "backwards" and apply it to the underside of the screen, or you'll rip it all off on your first print stroke.


hi!
please read this thread and tell me what you think:


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t30038.html

some people strongly advice to aplly the vinyl stencil on the squegee side, some, as you do, do the exact opposite

i'am wondering if it's possible that both methods work, but in different conditions: vinyl type, ink type etc...

and how small the details can be? 1 inch, 1 1/2 inches?

thanks!


----------



## OR Shirts (Nov 15, 2007)

Simple one color text on one shirt, I would use heatpress vinyl or flock. I would be suprised if the customer would know the difference. I dont have the time to do it any other way. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

dont they sell some kind of plastisol sheets that can be cut and printed and it will have the same feel as screen printed


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

cmyk said:


> some people strongly advice to aplly the vinyl stencil on the squegee side, some, as you do, do the exact opposite
> 
> i'am wondering if it's possible that both methods work, but in different conditions: vinyl type, ink type etc...


You definitely want the vinyl on the substrate side of the screen to get the best print.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> dont they sell some kind of plastisol sheets that can be cut and printed and it will have the same feel as screen printed


If you are talking about the stuff that you cut and heat press, then yes, there is at least one product that Imprintables sells called DuraCut that claims it has the same look and feel as screen printing, but I've used it and it's terrible. I feels nothing like screen printing. You can do a search on DuraCut and see some reviews and pictures.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I try to talk my customer out of one t-shirt prints and tell them that they start saving money by ordering 12 or more.
If I ever get a customer that insists. I will likely outsource to cafe press and make a small profit on top of what they charge.


----------



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

i was playing around the other day & tried using vinyl instead of emulsion on the screen.
i applied it to the ink side, & it worked fine. i was able to run about 12 shirts.

next time i'm going to try it on the other side the screen.

it's definately do-able.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Doing one-off's at relatively cheap prices is what gave me a leg up on my competitors when I entered the t-shirt market. I use my heat press vinyl and 9 out of 10 customers have no idea I didn't use screen printing. I only break out my screen print press now is if I get an order of at least a dozen shirts.

Trust me when I tell you that the customer is not even going to know the difference especially if you press the heat press vinyl twice because it has an extremely soft feel to it.


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

The intermediate vinyl you are talking about, is that regular sign vinyl or t-shirt vinyl ? or is there a difference ? Will it heat press ok ?


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

I tried to use intermediate sign vinyl before and it heat pressed okay but if someone crumbles the shirt up and tries to wash it the vinyl will peel off. That was my experience at least.


----------



## HeeHeeTees (Sep 23, 2011)

Calendered and cast vinyl are not made for heat pressing on garments (will start to peel off after first wash). Its used for signs and decals. The heat press vinyl will give a screenprinted like feel when applied to shirts and I've had a lot of luck with durability with various brands. You could also checkout opaque inkjet transfer sheets but those can have drastic changes in turnout depending on the brand.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW!!! I would not even consider doing 1 screen printed shirt for less than $100 bucks!!
Art-even a simple design can take 15 to 20 min
Print the art, pre-register it.
Shoot the screen, washout the screen, Get it on press.Tape up the screen. How much time for all that. Different shops work at different paces. My small home based business it would take about 2 hours for the whole process. My suggestion is a product called Thermofilm. It's made to be cut on a plotter and then heat pressed on the shirt. I have been using this product for many years and have had good luck with it. Make sure you cut the design in mirror. A single color design, a SIMPLE design would run 15.00 If there is alot of node editing and artwork to it .....$25.00 per half hour to get it where the customer is happy with it.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

When I have a customer wanting only one screen printed shirt, I tell them $70 If you figure your time from coating the screen, chemicals, time, heating the dryer, printing the shirt, cleaning and reclaiming the screen afterwards.... it's well worth it. But to date, I have never had anyone say let's do it, which is really the answer I wanted anyway. I would do a heat transfer for $ 15 and with todays Stahls materials, it's hard to tell from a real screen print. Don't let one customer walk away worry you. It's not really worth your time... if you're in the business to make money.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

If a customer wants a 1 color screen print we charge $32.50. Most go for it. We keep pre-coated screens ready for stuff like this. Most of the jobs are simple text stuff , if we have to do a simple design we may charge you $10 for art. by doing 1 of's - we set ourselves apart from the rest!!! Customers really appreciate you when you do something like that and your name will get around really fast!! Alot of times a customer orders 1 shirt and then when they see it they say ho much for 24 , 36 etc. That turns into a good order. You have to have screens precoat - for it not to be a head ache!!!


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

murani said:


> Doing one-off's at relatively cheap prices is what gave me a leg up on my competitors when I entered the t-shirt market. I use my heat press vinyl and 9 out of 10 customers have no idea I didn't use screen printing. I only break out my screen print press now is if I get an order of at least a dozen shirts.
> 
> Trust me when I tell you that the customer is not even going to know the difference especially if you press the heat press vinyl twice because it has an extremely soft feel to it.


Dito!!!! that's how we got really popular also!!! Great for getting your name out there.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

ironhead said:


> I try to talk my customer out of one t-shirt prints and tell them that they start saving money by ordering 12 or more.
> If I ever get a customer that insists. I will likely outsource to cafe press and make a small profit on top of what they charge.


What a great idea!!!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Vinyl cutters are made to be king of one offs


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I Know you said the customer requiring screen print but some vinyls done right are just like screen printing. I have been accused several times when charging for vinyl that I screen printed if instead. I use Thermalflex plus exclusively. I'll do a 1 off screen print but here's how I charge for them. $15 screen $10 setup $15 reclaim plus shirt and print rush fee. I have head some get pissed while one of my best customers now slaps down $200 and say I don't care what it cost just print it and I need it today if its more just let me know. I've done several 1 off jobs for him. I just let him slap down the money as he usually pays more then I charge but he expects same day service but willing to pay.


----------



## monkeydes (Jan 23, 2013)

sben763 said:


> I use Thermalflex plus exclusively.


How does this compare to the thermo film? That's what I have been using and getting mediocre results. Which I've been attributing to being a noob.

Sent from the Mystical Nexus of 7


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

My customers opinions it doesn't. I have had customers that say no vinyl. I've made the offer I give it to ya for free if you don't like it. The trick to it is press at 22-24 sec with Teflon or parchment paper pull carrier after a quick rub then repress for 10-12. With Teflon or parchment. The second press is where it makes the big diffrence. If you call a supplier many will send a sample.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never really had great luck with the thermoflex line myself, but definitely vinyl is the way to go on these. If it's not too detailed then I LOVE Stahl's premium plus for the feel. It's horrible to weed, but it feels really nice. I also use their fashion film for my detailed designs it has a sticky back. I was a fan of siser easy weed, but it seems like that vinyl really gets stiff once it cools down so I've stopped ordering it unless I need something immediately.

Like was stated here though you can use a sign vinyl stencil especially if it's just words. Get the cheap $3/yd or less vinyl. Leave about 6" out and origin from there. And cut it but don't mirror. Spool out enough vinyl to cover the screen and cut. Then weed the reverse so that you have the design weeded out. Peel your vinyl and cover the whole screen. This part is important. Then take your squeegee and on a flat surface squeegee a few times to adhere. You're ready to go then. After you're done then just pull up the vinyl along with MOST of the ink. There will be a gummy residue on the screen afterward that you will need to scrub off with your green stuff.

Most people who demand a screen print have only had cheap vinyl experiences. A lot won't be persuaded to try the good stuff. But it's then that you can't feel sorry for their bull headed beliefs. People who HAVE to have it a certain way and are very particular about it end up paying more. I'd be at $40 too after exhausting every effort to change their mind.


----------



## ncbigfroot (Feb 4, 2007)

flattop said:


> dang i just screened a logo 10"x 2.5" 1 color on 10 wht AAA shirts for $60.00 was that to cheap?



yes thats too cheap i would have charge about 100 bucks will no screenfee


----------



## ncbigfroot (Feb 4, 2007)

$15 reclaim plus whats reclaim?


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

You could use Superfilm frm Wellington House. When applied at like 400 degrees it looks like water based screen printing. Would be worth getting a yard and showing the customer..


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

What I do is charge $60 a shirt but tell the customer, if they order 24 or more, i'll credit them back the $60 for the single shirt as long as the design/ink color doesn't change. I'll save the screen for a week or so if they don't contact me before reclaiming. Most call back in a few days or so, to order.


----------



## swachal (Sep 19, 2011)

That what a DTG is for. We charge about $19 on white shirts and $25 on color shirts that require white ink. That is full color print. We have 3 screenprinters now sending us customers. Had one call up and said a customer needed 4 shirts today, can you get it done I said yes without even checking our schedule. I didn't want to say no to another printer. The order turned out to be almost 40.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Greg, I'm implementing that policy of refunding their money if they order a certain qty.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Depending on the number of colors we are at $400 for one color for a one off and $1000 for 6 colors for a one off screen printed. We do offer alternatives such as vinyl or dtg for that.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I price my time at 25 an hour then add the retail for one shirt. Most run 35 ish unless they are ok with an ink jet transfer. Then that's in the hourly rate. It all depends on if the customer is organized and makes it easy for me. Also if they are a customer that may drive more biz. I chalk it up as advertising. 60 for ten shirts leaves a lot on the table I don't like setting up the press for less then 100 but you have to be willing to work with that based on repeat biz. 

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

gapipkin said:


> What I do is charge $60 a shirt but tell the customer, if they order 24 or more, i'll credit them back the $60 for the single shirt as long as the design/ink color doesn't change. I'll save the screen for a week or so if they don't contact me before reclaiming. Most call back in a few days or so, to order.


 
I think that's a good deal!!


----------



## CaliMike (Jul 3, 2012)

So I'm taking that most screen printers would send away one-offs because of the headache. I personally like the quality and look of screen printing shirts. I want to change, and stop giving $ to these $billion clothing lines(rocawear, seanjohn,lrg). I want to spend my hard earned money in the US and get to design my own with the help from you talented people. Trust me....I am not able to buy 12 so I look to do one at a time.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Mike do you understand the processes involved in screen printing. For multi color there's color separation, then there's printing films, prepping screens, coating drying, exposing, washout, drying again, setup, registration, screen tape and ink, then clean up, and screen reclaiming. All for 1 shirt is a lot of work. Most people don't understand the work involved that don't print.


----------



## CaliMike (Jul 3, 2012)

sben763 said:


> Mike do you understand the processes involved in screen printing. For multi color there's color separation, then there's printing films, prepping screens, coating drying, exposing, washout, drying again, setup, registration, screen tape and ink, then clean up, and screen reclaiming. All for 1 shirt is a lot of work. Most people don't understand the work involved that don't print.


I didn't mean to sound ungrateful.....I thought that's why you set the price so it will off set the headache. I fully appreciate the hard work.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I was just pointing out why most don't want to do this. From $60-$100 most just covering cost where as when were doing 50 on up we are making a profit worth all the work. I do them for good customers only. If someone that I've never done a job for wants anything more then a 1 color 1 off I would probably send them down the road. I wasn't annoyed by your post and if I sound like it I didn't mean to. I just wanted anyone reading this to understand why most don't really want to mess with 1 shirt. I have. A 12 per color min and basically if you don't order 12 your paying for 12 any way might as well order and get what your paying for. At 3 colors it just an extra screen fee and setup.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I would suggest you find a DTG printer and kick it to them. Establish a deal with them. So you get your 1 offs cheap enough to make a little and the DTG printer will kick his large orders to you and he can still make a couple bucks. And nobody steals business from the other


----------



## monkeydes (Jan 23, 2013)

There is always heat transfer vinyl, set up is cheap enough, no more one off problems.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have a heat press, use Stalls' fashion film cch20. It's vinyl that when heated to 400 degrees and peeled hot, it melts onto cotton, leaving a complete screen-print texture. 

I really like it for simple one offs, where customers don't like the vinyl feel.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## monkeydes (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmmm I'll have to try this fashion film


----------



## monkeydes (Jan 23, 2013)

joey1320 said:


> If you have a heat press, use Stalls' fashion film cch20. It's vinyl that when heated to 400 degrees and peeled hot, it melts onto cotton, leaving a complete screen-print texture.
> 
> I really like it for simple one offs, where customers don't like the vinyl feel.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Is there a spec sheet somewhere with instructions? In using easyweed at the moment with great results... It's rated for 30+ washes.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I know nothing about vinyl. I have a dtg and heat press. 
How would one make a vinyl print?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Buy fabric vinyl and a plotter. Draw your design on computer, reflect it and send it to the cutter. Weed away the excess vinyl you don't want.. Leaving your design. Pre press garment to get rid if moisture. Position vinyl design on shirt. Press. Remove backing/carrier sheet


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cad-cut-h2o-beta-innovation/t129813.html


You actually want the Super Film and instead of following the recommend settings, you go up to 400* for 20secs. Peel hot and there you go.

Contact Stahls Direct for more info. The color on the front of the vinyl won't be the one showing, but the one on the back. I have used it and it works good.


Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

